
Apps and scripts that make exported Facebook data easier to handle and organise - alentodorov
https://exportfb.com/
======
bebe3000
What I really miss is a message reading and search program that handles
megabytes of text in DOM without freezing the browser.

~~~
codejoust
I built a elasticsearch importer for fb messages and a simple web frontend
that did this pretty well for many many megabytes of messages. Wouldn't mind
cleaning it up if people were interested in using it. [edit: will upload here
later: [https://github.com/iainnash/messenger-
explorer/](https://github.com/iainnash/messenger-explorer/)]

~~~
alentodorov
Will you be OK of including your project to the list?

------
kroltan
The parallax effect is confusing and causes clipping on the "Latest Apps"
text.

~~~
programbreeding
Example: [https://i.imgur.com/XxgA34D.png](https://i.imgur.com/XxgA34D.png)

~~~
alentodorov
Thanks for the heads-up. Removed it.

~~~
pvg
And 'these instructions'. And 'to this repo'.

------
collio
So wait, Facebook is not trustworthy enough to handle your personal data but a
random website on the internet is ?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
One is a local application, one is a Ruby script, one is a client-side browser
application which doesn't send any data. Only one app listed on this site so
far needs to bring your data to a server, and they at least say they don't
retain it after processing.

I did notice that the one client-side only one says they're working on
building a storage app, which presumably, the client-side browser app will
eventually be usable as their import tool.

------
crawfordcomeaux
I'm looking for a script to download all data from a group. Anyone got
anything for this?

------
lucideer
A website targeted at liberating your data from Facebook, and it's running on
Google AMP... nice.

I know they're not equivalent in any way, but some consideration for the
audience might be expected given the general topic of the day.

------
jackvalentine
FB Photo Exporter only downloads photos you've been tagged in _and that you
've uploaded_.

Also fails if you disallow it from seeing your email address with a "someone
is already using that email address" error.

------
ocdtrekkie
I think it'll be pretty handy to have a list of tools like this. I personally
want a little web app (selfhostable, obviously) that I can easily both store
and browse my old exports.

------
jwomers
Contact info summary is great. Something I'd love to have is exporting
friends' birthdays into my calendar. That and contact info is really all I
need from Facebook.

------
Froyoh
Are these usable offline?

~~~
alentodorov
Except for "FB Photo Explorer" they all work client-side / offline. I think I
should add this to each app or script on the homepage.

------
mwg986
It should read "Download all your data first using THESE instructions." right?

